# Resources > Photography, Video and Technology >  Best projectors and players

## Pkcorell

Hello!  I posted on the listserve a while back with a similar topic and got a great response.  I thought I'd put it out there again seeing as how technology is ever-changing:  
I am going to be purchasing new projectors and players for the gallery soon and wondered if anyone has any particular favourites? The HDbaseT road is looking like a good one for us, so if anyone has experience with compatible hardware I'd be interested to hear about it.
Thanks,
Pam Corell
Saint Mary's University Art Gallery
Halifax, NS

----------

